# A New Visitor



## tocarmar (Aug 23, 2011)

I found this yesterday nesting in my dwarf iris.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice yellow. It looks deadly. Does anyone know the name?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2011)

Sam!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 23, 2011)

So cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate these things, but they're beneficial to our gardens so I leave them be. Pretty but frightening! :sob:
:rollhappy:

Black and Yellow Argiope -- Argiope aurantia


----------



## Justin (Aug 23, 2011)

they are beautiful and i love watching these spiders.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2011)

Justin said:


> they are beautiful and i love watching these spiders.



...from a distance thru a telephoto lens maybe I would... :wink:


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 23, 2011)

I beleive it is a garden spider. They are not poisonous to us!!! When I took the picture I was about 4 inches away from it. I have also seen one with an orange/red color on the body but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Black and Yellow Argiope -- Argiope aurantia



It's a Black and Yellow Argiope, Argiope aurantia


----------



## Justin (Aug 23, 2011)

this kind of spider isn't in the least bit aggressive... it's a beautiful and perfectly harmless animal.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2011)

I've seen green and yellow big ones through the years, they never seemed very aggressive... of course I didn't stick my nose too close to them!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2011)

They are beautiful, and they are beneficial! It's just that I'm arachnophobic so I keep my distance. I've had many of these in my garden over the years, and I always allow them to stay.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 23, 2011)

Stunning spider! Very beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2011)

Justin said:


> this kind of spider isn't in the least bit aggressive... it's a beautiful and perfectly harmless animal.





Lanmark said:


> ...from a distance thru a telephoto lens maybe I would... :wink:





Lanmark said:


> They are beautiful, and they are beneficial! It's just that I'm arachnophobic so I keep my distance. I've had many of these in my garden over the years, and I always allow them to stay.



Me, too, Mark! I have a bunch of wolf spiders in my greenhouse (among others) I just wish they'd eat the mealie bugs I just found on a couple Paphs, and the Boisduval scale on a Phrag!

This guy looks huge! I'd hate to be the bug that gets caught in it's web!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Me, too, Mark! I have a bunch of wolf spiders in my greenhouse (among others) I just wish they'd eat the mealie bugs I just found on a couple Paphs, and the Boisduval scale on a Phrag!
> 
> This guy looks huge! I'd hate to be the bug that gets caught in it's web!



Eeek! Wolf spiders! :sob:

I hope you can get those mealies and scales under control quick! Those can both be so insidiously difficult to eradicate! What do you use?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2011)

I love them! One of my favorite spiders.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous spider, but I'd still keep my distance.  Eeek!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Eeek! Wolf spiders! :sob:
> 
> I hope you can get those mealies and scales under control quick! Those can both be so insidiously difficult to eradicate! What do you use?



Alcohol and Tree & Shrub (imiprocloid -- or however it's spelled)


----------



## Hera (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful, but it liiks like it signals how deadly it is by the death mask design on its back. Some Manga artist's dream.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2011)

As kids we called them banana spiders, they do look intimidating especially to someone with arachnophobia!


----------

